# Gyms in Yokohama



## TheCraig

Hi all, had my last workout today at golds gym in Yokohama, for anyone considering joining a gym here I thought this may be valuable
If you have a tattoo....you're in deep do do.....only golds permits people with tats, I went to MM Begin when we first arrived and when they found out about my tattoo the girl was very rude....you can't join and at the few gyms you can it must always be covered......welcome to the 1800's.......
Now, as to golds, straight up let me say, great equipment, easy to get to, great sauna, hot tub and cold plunge, plus a few foreigners train there and some pretty serious Japanese as well, plus you can pay by the month.
Now to the negatives, if you pay by the month, do so by cash, don't give them a bank account number, otherwise you'll have hassles when it's time to go. I was told I had to put it in writing before the 20th of the month, they didn't seem to understand that as I pay cash.....I don't have to...I juts don't give them anymore money.
They also made a mistake with my membership and I found out one day I couldn't use it on a Sunday or public holiday unless I paid 1000yen extra......ummm....no
Also they say they are 24/7 except they don't open till 10am on a Monday, close one Friday a month and the athletes gym....ie body building gym doesn't open till 10 each day, not 9.58, or 9.59........10......
The equipment is good, it's clean, but the hours and the management policies are a joke, don't expect any flexibility. Given it is owned by Americans and there is a large expat client base, don't expect any signs in the gym to be in English......and there is a level of hostility from the Japanese that gaijin are in their gym, it's not overly friendly
Golds is a worldwide chain and the Mecca of bodybuilding.....I've been to their gyms in Vegas, Santa Monica, Sydney and London, this one I would rate 4/10
If you join, just pay cash and one last thing, I went in on 21 June to join, told to comeback on 1 July as that was the start of the month and anything else would throw their books out, so no 21/6 to 20/7 being a month....


----------

